# Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

I need to replace my transmission on my 1980 rabbit which has a 1984 GTI motor. I want to also get a 1.8l 16v but not for a year or so. So what tranny's will fit my 8V and my future 16v?
Thanks.


----------



## Migvr6NYC (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v (16th valve)*

any tranny will fit but u need clutch for tranny most 8v` use smaller spline shaft 16` is slightly bigger .cross flow uses same disk as 16v.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v (16th valve)*

If you plan on upgrading to a 16V engine, or a highly modded 8V with more than 140 hp or so, get a 16V transmission.
The AGB and 2Y's that came on 16V GTI's, GLI's and Sciroccos are good close ratio boxes. The A3 020's that went with the 2.0 liter engines are also good for the higher power applications. These units have a larger input shaft, larger drive flanges and are stronger internally than the older 8V transmissions. 
You'll need a 16V clutch disk to go with that (to fit the larger input shaft), but it will bolt right up. You might also need to swap the drive flanges initially to use your existing drive shafts. When you go with the bigger engine, I'd strongly recommend the larger drive flanges, larger CV joints, and if you can get them, larger brakes (at least 16V Scirocco brakes, or Corrado brakes).


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v (Racer_X)*

Just a few questions:
What is the code(s) of 16V transmissions? -Or where can I find out? What can I expect to pay for a used one that isn't rebuilt? What is a good clutch to use - If I am planning to get 180hp?


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v (16th valve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a few questions:
What is the code(s) of 16V transmissions? *AGB, 2Y* 
What can I expect to pay for a used one that isn't rebuilt? *depends on market, $200+* 
What is a good clutch to use - If I am planning to get 180hp? *2L 16V setup* 
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v (16th valve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Just a few questions:
What is the code(s) of 16V transmissions?[HR][/HR]​AGB and 2Y are the codes for the 16V close ratio transmissions.
quote:[HR][/HR]-Or where can I find out?[HR][/HR]​Check http://www.scirocco.org/gears/ for all you ever wanted to know about VW 020 transmissions. Most of the information there is even correct.
quote:[HR][/HR]What can I expect to pay for a used one that isn't rebuilt?[HR][/HR]​That's going to depend entirely on where you get it. There's a pull it yourself yard that I go to that charges $75 for a 5 speed FWD transmission. It's the same price for *any 5 speed FWD transmission*. The trick there is to get there the day the fresh cars come out in the VW section. It helps to visit often and know the guys that work there. At a "full service" parts yard that pulls it for you, I've seen the 16V transmissions go for $500-$800.
quote:[HR][/HR]What is a good clutch to use - If I am planning to get 180hp? [HR][/HR]​Well, start out with the 16V pressure plate and a stock or OEM equivalent 16V clutch disk. That will work fine with the engine you have now. When you upgrade the engine, you might want to look at a 6 puck "racing" type clutch. But I wouldn't spend that money today if you're just hooking it up to a 1984 GTI JH engine. The stock type clutch disk with a 16V pressure plate will hold anything you do to your current engine except maybe a lot of boost or happy gas.


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v (Racer_X)*

Change of mind: I am going to save for the entire package!
1.8 16V - and a 16V transmission. I am going to put in my stripped out euro 1980 rabbit - Its gonna fly!





























What kind I expect to pay for this? - I am thinking like $500CND for the engine and like 500$CND for the tranny


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v (16th valve)*

Just asking but I've got an O2J with a LSD already installed....will that fit in the Rabbit? How about axles? I've heard unless they are 100mm they will work.


----------



## 16th valve (Apr 25, 2002)

*Re: Transmission that will fit 8v and 16v (Bug_Power)*

what transmission do you people use with your 16V?


----------

